# Einsteigerbike Cmp Supermoto?



## nick2014 (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
Bin bei meiner Suche nach einem Einsteigerbike auf das Cmp Supermoto gestoßen undwollte wissen wie viel ich dafür maximal zahlen sollte.?


----------



## nick2014 (19. Januar 2014)

Dämpfer Dynamount st 08 rc 210 mm
Gabel Marzocchi Monster T 200 mm
Hayes nine mit 203 mm xlc Scheiben
Sun Rims Double Track 24"
Trutativ Holzfeller Kurbel
Trutativ Kettenführung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

